# Phaeton Manual Transmission



## pro1biz (Sep 2, 2010)

Can the 6 speed manual from an Audi A8 W12 be somehow swapped into a Phaeton? Or some other type of manual transmission?


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I had a 745 with a manual transmission........................Couldn't get rid of it fast enough. (nobody wanted it)


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd LOVE to have a manual in mine. The auto-stick just isn't the same as having to depress a clutch. I hope someone has favorable info on this.


----------



## pro1biz (Sep 2, 2010)

tynee said:


> I'd LOVE to have a manual in mine. The auto-stick just isn't the same as having to depress a clutch. I hope someone has favorable info on this.


Unfortunately I don't own one myself, but I've always been curious because I love the Phaeton but I wouldn't buy one unless I could have it with a manual transmission. Please share any and all info!


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought they only sold manual transmission phaetons in german


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> I thought they only sold manual transmission phaetons in german


6-speed manual gearbox was available for model years 2002 and 2003 in Europe. It was mated with the 3.2l V6 engine and had front-wheel drive only. This is a pretty rare combination and it was dropped because nobody wanted a Phaeton with manual gearbox.

Let's see if the image link to an advert in mobile.de works:









The good thing here is, that all the "manual conversion parts" exist for the Phaeton. You could order gearstick, clutch pedal, all the accessories you will need for the conversion. This only leaves the gearbox issue.

The manual gearbox for Phaeton carries part number 1E0 300 046 (H). It is the same part as is used in VW Passat 2.8's from early 2000's.

Here are a few assumptions (which I cannot verify in more detail right now):

- The mating of the gearbox to the engine has to be somewhat compatible between (most of all) Phaeton engines. This is because the ZF 6HP-series automatic transmission is used for V6 gasoline, V8 gasoline and both diesels (W12 has different 5-speed box). So, in principle it should be easy to convert any of those 6-speed auto trannies to a 6-speed manual using original Phaeton parts BUT that would mean front-wheel drive only.

- Obviously you want to keep the 4 wheel drive. Here you might have the option of using a tranny from a early-2000's Passat 2.8 Syncro. They were available with 6-speed manuals and torsen 4-wheel drive. The only concern here might be that the 2.8 has about 200 horsepower and I suppose the tranny will not cope with the torque of a V8.

- Then, there is the Audi A8. The D3 platform S8 was available with a manual transmission. This transmission is rare: it was not available in the US and is not very common in Europe, either. It could be a direct fit, as the automatic alternative for the A8 is the same 6HP-series ZF box (I am not 100% sure this is true for the S8 which has a V10 engine). 

As always, nearly anything is "doable" it just might be a bit more complicated and cost a bit.

Jouko


----------

